

Regarding Rockstars 😎🎸 - laserlemon
http://collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2014/03/16/regarding-rockstars/

======
dgreensp
If a potential client asked me how I was a rockstar, I'd ask them to define
"rockstar" \-- unless I was going around calling myself that, in which case I
should already have an answer at the ready.

If the potential client said, "Oh, that's easy, a 'rockstar' programmer or
designer has extreme talent and an ego to match. When they're not depressed or
high, they'll wow you with their combination of killer technique and soulful
artistry, but at the same time they tend to be arrogant prima donnas," then
I'd know how to structure my answer.

It really helps to define your terms.

